# Looking for my father



## sharynnn (Nov 6, 2010)

(Wave) Hi all
My name is Sharyn and I am looking for my father. I dont have many details but if anyone could help would be great. His name is Tom Howard. He was a british merchant seaman in 1965. I know he sailed into both Auckland and Wellington harbours around Sept 1965, give or take a couple of months. I have tried through to NZ port authorities but unless I know some ship names they are not very helpful.(Sad) Would anyone know of any merchant ships that sailed that way around the given time. Thanks to all 
Sharyn


----------



## grant1 (Jun 8, 2007)

HI Sharyn. Many companies ran down to NZ at that time,including Port Line, Shaw Saville, Crusader, City Line,NZ Shipping Co,plus of course passenger boats,P&o, Cunard etc. It may help your search if you know what dept your father was in.
Best of luck in your search.Grant.


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

sharyn said:


> (Wave) Hi all
> My name is Sharyn and I am looking for my father. I dont have many details but if anyone could help would be great. His name is Tom Howard. He was a british merchant seaman in 1965. I know he sailed into both Auckland and Wellington harbours around Sept 1965, give or take a couple of months. I have tried through to NZ port authorities but unless I know some ship names they are not very helpful.(Sad) Would anyone know of any merchant ships that sailed that way around the given time. Thanks to all
> Sharyn


 If you are able to get hold of any old copys of the lloyds list you may have some luck , best wishes, by the way just a thought I was in New Zealand around that time in the Shaw Savill ship Suevic we where in the floating dry dock in Wellington and we also went all round the coast discharging and loading ,your fathers name is not familiar to me , I have just checked my discharge book and we left London for New Zealand via Panama around the 16th of july so I would think we got to New Zealand around the 20th of august , so if you can find out what other ships where on the coast at that time you may have some luck as I said best wishes Dave .


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Shary*n and welcome to* SN *and good luck with your search. Bon voyage.


----------



## joanne patricia 68 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi 

I just read your message. We are both in the same situation, looking for our biological fathers, at least you have a name. I only have his Christian name, and the fact that he is Spanish. Did you ever get anywhere with this?

Regards
joanne


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

joanne patricia 68 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read your message. We are both in the same situation, looking for our biological fathers, at least you have a name. I only have his Christian name, and the fact that he is Spanish. Did you ever get anywhere with this?
> 
> ...


It looks as if Sharyn hasn't been back on since she started this thread. I hope you manage to find out more information about your Father.


----------

